# "Lovie" BOB Westminster



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Westminster Kennel Club | Photo


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

lovie is beautiful!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GCH Winsome's Love Remembears 
*Breed:* German Shepherd Dog

Hey, my GSD's coat never looks that good (hm, maybe if I brush/comb/wash them more? NAH...........can't be that  )

BTW, what the heck is going on with the floor? It was level when I was at Westminster. NYC falling into the river or something? The topline of the dog is much better with a level photo/floor.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lovey's mother is Mirada's Grandmother on the sire side <3 <3 <3


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I liked last year's choices better. This year so many seemed (to me) on the heavy side and ridiculously over-groomed. I saw a pic of one GSD that looked like his feet had been shaved.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

At one point I thought one of the GSD's looked like a slightly larger Corgi! :wild:

I just wasn't impressed but then again I am not a huge fan of black/tans and black/reds.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow -- that's a huge corgi then !
topline (back) better than any German showline , must have better feet. For a working dog , endurance those feet are too flat -- without a foot , you know the rest .


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Way to go Lenny!!!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Overall good, but I cannot like those heads.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee,

Not sure but isn't that a copyrighted photo? I thought it was against the board rules here to post copyright material without permission from the copyright holder? Must of changed, huh?

Nice to steal it at any rate and post it here - rule or no rule. Geez, though it would of at least been polite to give credit where credit is due, don't you think. :thumbsdown:

Here's some info you should maybe have included when posting this picture AFTER asking permission to use the photo from the copyright holder.

©2011 Westminster Kennel Club. All Rights Reserved.
PHOTO CREDITS:
John Ashby, Mary Bloom, Lisa Croft-Elliott, Charles Tatham, Westminster Archives, Breed Parent Clubs, Office of the Mayor of New York, Empire State Building Company LLC, Madison Square Garden LP


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

From the photo, it appears feet should be tighter. 

Not too long ago, I saw a dog place very high in top competition who had bad feet. Flat as a flitter. I couldn't get past that myself because of the functionality issue. 

Lovie has done well in all-breed and specialty competition. I myself would like to see that gap close so the types would not be so disparate between those rings. There has been movement toward moderation and correctness in what was once an extreme specialty ring.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone know who was absent.? I've checked the Westminster site and GSDs weren't marked.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Vinnie said:


> MaggieRoseLee,
> 
> Not sure but isn't that a copyrighted photo? I thought it was against the board rules here to post copyright material without permission from the copyright holder? Must of changed, huh?
> 
> ...


 
WOW, sorry, I should I checked..... I got it off the site posted so figured it was common sense to make the link.

I'll be more careful next time, just wanted to share the photo cause it was a nice looking dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty sure that Ria and Nutmeg didn't show. Jimmy wasn't in the ring


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jimmy was supposed to retire at the end of 2010.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's the video

The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Herding - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Jimmy was supposed to retire at the end of 2010.


I know, but I thought he was supposed to be on Sangria or Nutmeg...I didn't see either of them


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Samba said:


> From the photo, it appears feet should be tighter.
> 
> Not too long ago, I saw a dog place very high in top competition who had bad feet. Flat as a flitter. I couldn't get past that myself because of the functionality issue.
> 
> Lovie has done well in all-breed and specialty competition. I myself would like to see that gap close so the types would not be so disparate between those rings. There has been movement toward moderation and correctness in what was once an extreme specialty ring.


Do you think it's a case of what was the best there? I'm not dissing this dog (Lovie). I think he's a very beautiful dog. Depending on the flaws in the other dogs, the slight loose feet (if they are and don't just appear that way in this picture) might have been a smaller issue. I know I look at feet a lot too and really like to see nice tight feet but.... I've seen other flaws that are worse IMO.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> WOW, sorry, I should I checked..... I got it off the site posted so figured it was common sense to make the link.
> 
> I'll be more careful next time, just wanted to share the photo cause it was a nice looking dog.


Guess I don't understand. Wasn't there a link to the picture already shared in the first post? All anyone had to do was click the link left there. Pretty simple really and without violating any "rules" or "laws" (i.e. copyright law).

What you did is considered stealing by many people, so yeah, WOW. You didn't just link to the photo - you took the photo from their site (Westminster's site) and posted it here without even saying where you got the photo from or giving credit to them. But I guess it's ok to violate the rules and just say I'll be "more careful" next time. :rofl: I'll keep that in mind.  Does that apply to all the rules? 

And what's with the enlarged font/letters? Are you hollering at me? LOL. Good one. Sorry to tick you off - I guess.

Anyway - whatever that's just a small part of the aggravation around here.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I didn't note a lot of faults in the dogs being shown overall. Lovie's feet there( she's a bitch), are not the worst I have seen at all and it is a picture. It is up to the judge what weight they place on different aspects of the dog. Lovie has done well in competitions against top dogs in two countries. She has qualities that are of merit in the venue in which she is shown.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> BTW, what the heck is going on with the floor? It was level when I was at Westminster. NYC falling into the river or something? The topline of the dog is much better with a level photo/floor.


The picture is crooked, just tilt your head.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yeah, what happened with the camera angle there? It is a view askew.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Samba said:


> ( she's a bitch)


:blush: Sorry, that should of occurred to me since the BOS is a male.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, the camera angle really bugged me too. Especially after looking through a few of the other photos and they are straight (a few exceptions). I thought it just bothered me after having the "make sure your picture horizons are level" thing pounded into my head over and over for YEARS! Thought it was just a photog thing. But it is an easy thing to correct and I'm curious why they didn't fix it before posting the photo to their site.


----------

